# Beethoven - Archduke/Ghost Trios - which version?



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

I'd like to get to know the Piano Trios, via first the Archduke and Ghost. 
I've got my eye on these two versions - well-reviewed and affordable.

















(Sorry they're small - they're Beaux Arts, or Szeryng/Fournier/Kempff)
Can you advise which (or another, affordable version)?
Or should I jump in and get the entire Trios?
Thank you!
Steve


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

My favorite......................


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

I've heard both and you really can't wrong with either one. Both are great.

I'm waiting for the price to come down just a tiny bit for the Complete Piano Trios by Beaux Arts.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

My vote goes to.....
Daniel Barenboim, Jacqueline du Pre, Pinchas Zukerman


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

for the _D major trio, Op. 70 no. 1 'Ghost'_:
Daniel Sepec, violin
Jean-Guihen Queyras, cello
Andreas Staier, fortepiano









for the _B-flat major trio, Op. 97_ 'Archduke':
Isabelle Faust, violin
Jean-Guihen Queyras, cello
Alexander Melnikov, fortepiano


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Istomin-Stern-Rose Trio.


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks all, super stuff.


DiesIraeVIX said:


> I'm waiting for the price to come down just a tiny bit for the Complete Piano Trios by Beaux Arts.


How do the other Trios compare with Archduke and Ghost? I'm not necessarily looking to get the whole complete set, more dip my toe at this stage. But, if the rest are good too - and that set does look affordable, as a nearly-new on Amazon - maybe I should.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I have explored recordings of The Ghost Trio a bit. The one I like most Staier/Sepec/Queras. Good , but a notch below, is Britten/Menuhin and Gendron. And the one with Ney and Strub and someone on the cello is also worth catching on outube at least.

Has anyone heard Glen Gould's recording of the Ghost Trio?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

They're all good. Never heard a bad one. And YES you need an entire Beethoven trio cycle. That goes without saying, really.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

KenOC said:


> They're all good. Never heard a bad one. And YES you need an entire Beethoven trio cycle. That goes without saying, really.


Oh I have heard a bad Ghost trio: the one with Bylsma, Immerseel and Beths.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

In comparing on Spotify I liked the Opus 1 works with the Beaux Arts (that's 1, 2 & 3), but then for me, it started going off the rails - I found 6 & 10 boring and then was so unimpressed with their Archduke that I gave up half way through and resorted to Stern/Istomin/Rose. The Florestan trio tend to get rave reviews, but I haven't been able to find them on streaming services. From snippets, I'd probably purchase the Florestans.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I particularly like the Barenboim, du Pre, Zukerman Archduke version (already mentioned earlier above). The Andante is played at a slower tempo (typical of Barenboim when it comes to Beethoven's adagios/andantes even to the present day (this recording being decades old)- something I enjoy about him.) The Archduke Andante has got to be one of Beethoven's beautiful works (although the list is pretty long in that category -beautiful works that is):


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DiesIraeCX said:


> I've heard both and you really can't wrong with either one. Both are great.
> 
> I'm waiting for the price to come down just a tiny bit for the Complete Piano Trios by Beaux Arts.


Except for the waiting, I do have this box, stunning :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2016)

I put my vote in for Szeryng/Kempff/Fournier. For a modern one, I like the Kempf Trio on BIS.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

What about the Florestan trio? Haven't heard it but I've read glowing reviews about it and thus I'm considering purchasing it.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Xaltotun said:


> What about the Florestan trio? Haven't heard it but I've read glowing reviews about it and thus I'm considering purchasing it.


They are not in Spotify. You can listen to about a minute from each movement on the Hyperion site:

http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDS44471/4


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

I have:
Beaux Arts Trio (1964)
Beaux Arts Trio (1980)
Sviatoslav Richter pno, Mikhail Kopelman vlon, Valentin Berlinsky vlc (Borodin Quartet)
Trio di Trieste
Boise Piano Trio
Andre Previn pno, Viktorial Mullova vln, Heinrich Schiff vlc
and, newly arrived but not yet listened to, 
Emil Gilels pno, Leonid Kogan vln, Mstislav Rostropovich vlc (in the new 24-CD complete Gilels box)

All have merits. I probably listen to the Previn/Mullova/Schiff and the Beaux Arts the most. The Boise is an old LP I forgot I had until I checked my catalogue just now.


----------



## GKC (Jun 2, 2011)

Haydn Trio Wien are terrific in these works. Don't know if they are still in print.


----------

